# TRIANGLE GOAT BARN UNDER CONSTRUCTION--new pics



## Bedste

We have a pie shaped ACRE and are wanting to build a triangle Goat Barn in the tip of the edge of our property..... to better utilize the space we have for them to graze and roam etc.  It would really help to see pics of other goat barns and also hear your suggestions.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Goats can graze a triangle quite well, however building a triangle barn that is big enough to be usefull/have them utilize the corner space in the barn might be more of a trick.  

 While it would look super cool I can see it being a pain to build.  Plus if you have a super angular corner to your barn that gives a bossy goat a great place to truly corner a timid goat and beat the snot out of it.  


Just stuff to consider. 


We have an angular lot too.  Our yard goes down to a very sharp point.  I cut across the point with the fence line and planted a we have a pine tree there. The goats will eventually have shade from it but they can't get to it now to eat it.  

I would drop a regular square/rectangle shed somewhere near the gate ( why haul buckets of stuff an acre away if you don't have to do so).  But this is just my suggestion.  I'm sure you'll get lots of barn ideas and be able to come up with something that works for you


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Sounds like a neat idea- but be aware of your zoning regulations in regard to set-backs.  Here it's illegal to build anything right on the fenceline.


----------



## Ms. Research

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Sounds like a neat idea- but be aware of your zoning regulations in regard to set-backs.  Here it's illegal to build anything right on the fenceline.


Excellent advise.  Most people install and then find out later that they have to remove.  Most people don't even think because it's their property.  But local governments don't look at it that way.  Especially here in New Jersey.  

Good sound advise.  Always check permits and or the need of.  They can make your life miserable.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I beleive here, the structure must be as far away from the fence line as it it tall. But I am not positive on that.


----------



## jodief100

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a neat idea- but be aware of your zoning regulations in regard to set-backs.  Here it's illegal to build anything right on the fenceline.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent advise.  Most people install and then find out later that they have to remove.  Most people don't even think because it's their property.  But local governments don't look at it that way.  Especially here in New Jersey.
> 
> Good sound advise.  Always check permits and or the need of.  They can make your life miserable.
Click to expand...

I am soooooo glad I live in "govn't out of my business" Kentucky!  All we had to do for our permit was stay out of the flood plain and 10' off the power lines.  The permit was free.  The county didn't even take thier cut.  I guess they are smart enough to realize new workshop for us mean more tax revenue for them down the line.  

I will try and get pics of the barn.  The previous owners converted a tobacco bran to a cow barn and we converted it to a goat barn.  I agree with just building a regular rectangular structure.  I would not want to try and design a pie shaped building that is structurally sound and I am an engineer!  It would cost more per square foot because you would have a lot of waste and couldn't use standard components.


----------



## Ms. Research

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a neat idea- but be aware of your zoning regulations in regard to set-backs.  Here it's illegal to build anything right on the fenceline.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent advise.  Most people install and then find out later that they have to remove.  Most people don't even think because it's their property.  But local governments don't look at it that way.  Especially here in New Jersey.
> 
> Good sound advise.  Always check permits and or the need of.  They can make your life miserable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am soooooo glad I live in "govn't out of my business" Kentucky!  All we had to do for our permit was stay out of the flood plain and 10' off the power lines.  The permit was free.  The county didn't even take thier cut.  I guess they are smart enough to realize new workshop for us mean more tax revenue for them down the line.
> 
> I will try and get pics of the barn.  The previous owners converted a tobacco bran to a cow barn and we converted it to a goat barn.  I agree with just building a regular rectangular structure.  I would not want to try and design a pie shaped building that is structurally sound and I am an engineer!  It would cost more per square foot because you would have a lot of waste and couldn't use standard components.
Click to expand...

You don't know how fortunate you are to live in Kentucky.  I call New Jersey, New Jokesey!  I'm waiting for the law to pass for mandatory urine samples in this "Nanny" State.   I need to go through an inquisition just to build a bunny shed in my own backyard.  And we still don't know what it will cost in permit costs.  What a joke. But enough of ugly politics.  One thing I do know about Kentucky, if you purchased a property, just make sure marijuana doesn't start popping up on your land.  Kentucky has been known to harvest from time to time and I know goats need "free reign" pasture.  I don't know if that would have an affect on them, but reading so much (thanks to all the experts here) it appears as though their digestive system is really sensitive.  Just a thought.  I don't know but I thought I would just mention it in case.


----------



## jodief100

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> One thing I do know about Kentucky, if you purchased a property, just make sure marijuana doesn't start popping up on your land.  Kentucky has been known to harvest from time to time and I know goats need "free reign" pasture.  I don't know if that would have an affect on them, but reading so much (thanks to all the experts here) it appears as though their digestive system is really sensitive.  Just a thought.  I don't know but I thought I would just mention it in case.


We are fully aware.  The helicopters do thier flybys every fall, at least twice.  We have been approached by 3 different people about using some of our land for thier own "graden", waaaaaay back in the woods.    Unofficialy, Mary Jane is probably the states biggest cash crop.  

Do not get me wrong- I have never used it, have no intention of ever trying it.  I think anyone who does is either a silly kid or a stupid adult.  But I do wish they would quit wasting my tax dollars trying to stamp it out.


----------



## TheMixedBag

On the goats eating marijuana part, it's not listed as a toxic plant on Fiasco Farm, it just says in moderation, and from a few things I've read, it *can* have some health benefits (of course, no studies on it, mostly because it's weed). There's nothing toxic about marijuana, at least to us, so I don't think it would do anything to goats, except make 'em stoned, which might be a bit of a problem....

So, unless you have a MASSIVE field of it, I don't think one or two plants popping up here or there would hurt them any. I've even heard stories of operations that were busted with live goats on the property who were being used to eat the "leftovers" (much smarter than the idiots who tried using a brown bear once)

(and yes, before anyone asks, I do support marijuana-can't help it, Cali-born. I think it might be genetic)


----------



## redtailgal

.


----------



## maggies.family

If you do build an angular barn, I would LOVE to see pictures of it!    We are building a small structure as we don't have room for a barn.  

As far as the MJ, being in CA and being in a place that has a lot of "hippies" there are stores all around here that sell it.  As far as goats....I admit, I gave one of my goats some the other night (our neighbor has a grow license-I don't smoke it) but she didn't care for it.  She was SO sketchy and out of control.  Not sure what was wrong with her.  But I have never seen her like this.  I was kind of fearful for her safety.  After some major talking we got a little for her.  She took a little bite, wasn't impressed and dropped it.  Normally I would be horrified to hear of someone doing that (I always hated in high school when someone would joke about blowing smoke in their cat's faces, etc.  made me so mad!) but I was really nervous for her.  I wont be doing it again as she apparently isn't a stoner.


----------



## Bedste

OMG----- so SHE DID NOT INHALE???


Seriously .....  Please so me some pics of your barns and also what do I need inside the barn?  I am new to goats.  I figure it would be nice for her to have a place for her hay to go instead of the small bucket of hay maybe a place where she can pull hay 24/7......   what else do I need?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

On my facebook is a bunch of our barn photos and set-up. we like to beable to take everything out and clean the barn and then put it all back in, so all of our stuff is designed to be portable. 

Do you have a facebook account?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

in the inside: 

this is a creep feed area for the babies. This can all be taken down and moved.











movable kidding pens:






Feeders on one end of the barn, with 8 foot boards extended from them to keep the goats from fighting as bad. 





We designed the barn with a future horse in mind, but I really like having a split door, if you need to close them in and still get some air.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

on the outside of the barn we have an overhang, this is great for hay storage, and extra pens. 








I highly encourage, feeding all hay off the ground.


----------



## Goatmasta

This was the BEST thread I read all day!  My cheeks are sore... lol  (no I am not smiling due to mary jane)


----------



## Bedste

Eva Joy on Facebook if anyone wants to be friend me to show me pics..... you can never have too many goat friends--it is a wonderful thing to learn from others


----------



## jodief100

I will get you some barn pics as soon as this weather is such I can stand out in the barn for more than 30 seconds without dripping in sweat.  I do not know how y'all down further south can stand it.  I feel for y'all.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Bedste said:
			
		

> Eva Joy on Facebook if anyone wants to be friend me to show me pics..... you can never have too many goat friends--it is a wonderful thing to learn from others


I tried to look you up, but there are alot of Eva Joy's,  which one is you???

See if you can friend me off of this. 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.121276857944173.21613.100001855770147&l=5e047a809f&type=1


----------



## Bedste

Eva Joy FaceBook info.....

Cut and Shoot Texas


----------



## maggies.family

Bedste said:
			
		

> OMG----- so SHE DID NOT INHALE???


Nope, she did not.  She stays away from cigars as well.  


Great pictures.  Thanks for sharing.  It's giving me an idea of what we need when we get our structure up!  I like the idea of movable pens.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Couple shots of our set up-my husband likes to build them stuff to play on as you can tell (our kids like it too).

Sleeping lofts/ play area






Kidding pens and kids stalls





Feed trough and cover


----------



## 20kidsonhill

http://doubledurangofarm.com/id5.html

This place is really nice and lots of great building ideas, and info.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> http://doubledurangofarm.com/id5.html
> 
> This place is really nice and lots of great building ideas, and info.


Omigosh, I can not WAIT to show dh this site!!!!  I want to go start building stuff now!  Thanks for sharing it


----------



## DonnaBelle

OK Miss Melissa, where's your hammer and nails??

You remind me of me.  LOL.  I am always calling in DH to the computer, or printing something out for him to look at and figure out how he's going to do it.

I'm so lucky, he's so smart and capable, and I'm so good at getting him to do something.....

Last thing was a creep feeder. He he he!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## vegaburm

I LOVE that durango farm site. That is SO COOL! Going to show hubby!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> OK Miss Melissa, where's your hammer and nails??
> 
> You remind me of me.  LOL.  I am always calling in DH to the computer, or printing something out for him to look at and figure out how he's going to do it.
> 
> I'm so lucky, he's so smart and capable, and I'm so good at getting him to do something.....
> 
> Last thing was a creep feeder. He he he!!
> 
> DonnaBelle


Alright, here it is   So fun (for all types of kids as you can see) and I figure we can add on as we get more scrap wood.


----------



## Ms. Research

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> DonnaBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Miss Melissa, where's your hammer and nails??
> 
> You remind me of me.  LOL.  I am always calling in DH to the computer, or printing something out for him to look at and figure out how he's going to do it.
> 
> I'm so lucky, he's so smart and capable, and I'm so good at getting him to do something.....
> 
> Last thing was a creep feeder. He he he!!
> 
> DonnaBelle
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, here it is   So fun (for all types of kids as you can see) and I figure we can add on as we get more scrap wood.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2030_008_3.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2030_005_4.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2030_004_4.jpg
Click to expand...

Both types of "kids" look like they are going to enjoy.     I like the foundation for your future Kid Playground.  Lots of ways to expand it.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1MrsMagoo

It's not fancy, but it's home. The main building is divided inside just to the left of the door: Left side goats, right side chickens. We work on it evenings and weekends as time and funds allow. We have to finish some framing for the goats door and side their area...plus finish putting up fascia boards on the front.







The goats have a paddock attached to the left side of the building. The wire was up to keep the chickens in while my garden was full of tender young plants, but was removed when they were big enough to withstand a chicken attack....lol.







Their beds are made out of old wood shelving and display boxes we got for free from the local World Market store when they remodeled. The brown is from an unfortunate molasses incident where the goats managed to get it all over themselves and were pretty sticky...lol. They love being up off the ground, so use the bottom bunk to jump up to the top. If they can't make the jump as they get older we'll add another level as a step.











We designed it so that the upper beds were on the shared wall with the chicken coop. If you go in the door to the coop...




Instant nesting boxes.


This is what is going on at the back of the goat paddock...the rest of the chicken coop: Complete with bumper boards so the goats don't tear up the hardware cloth wire.


----------



## Kaitie09

I would think at that pointed end your could build a storage cabinet. It could be used to hold some supplies.  You could lock it so they would not be able to get inside.  

You could also use that side as your entrance. You could place your door there and then add a storage room on that side, so when you go into the goat section, they would not have that point.

I too have a goat/chicken barn with a storage room in the center.


----------



## genuck

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> http://doubledurangofarm.com/id5.html
> 
> This place is really nice and lots of great building ideas, and info.


I love those! Some great ideas for goat shacks. I know mine have taken over the chicken coop and love walking on the roosts.


----------



## 1MrsMagoo

Kaitie09 said:
			
		

> I would think at that pointed end your could build a storage cabinet. It could be used to hold some supplies.  You could lock it so they would not be able to get inside.
> 
> You could also use that side as your entrance. You could place your door there and then add a storage room on that side, so when you go into the goat section, they would not have that point.
> 
> I too have a goat/chicken barn with a storage room in the center.
> 
> http://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h472/Kaitie09/Shed design/DSC_0284.jpg
> http://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h472/Kaitie09/Shed design/DSC_0285.jpg
> http://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h472/Kaitie09/Shed design/DSC_0287.jpg
> http://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h472/Kaitie09/Shed design/DSC_0302.jpg
> http://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h472/Kaitie09/Shed design/DSC_0303.jpg


Your set up is really nice and very neat. Even though we are contractors by trade (remodel, trim, tile...used to frame) we tend to work 7 days a week so, of course, our projects never get finished the way we intend them too...lol.

Ranging goats and chickens together works out quite well and I'm surprised more people don't do it. The goats keep a lot of predators away and the chickens turn the bedding/hay in the goat's house and keep it dry and bug free: Win win.

We've actually been talking about closing in the section you pointed out for feed storage and goose housing. It looks like it will be on our winter project list since we still have to finish the duck house and add another stall to the barn (our cow is due to calve in less than three weeks). I just got a breeding pair of Buff Saddleback Pomeranian geese (these are with my ducks in another pasture) and hopefully will get some goslings in the spring. If so, I plan on keeping a couple for flock alarms in with the chickens and putting them in that area. If we put up shelving I can keep my feed bins and extra bags of feed in there as well.

Aside from the front entrance, I have two others: One on the back and one on the opposite side. I can access the whole interior once in...just have to open some interior doors used to section off the nursery/juvenile birds from the biguns.  Both the other doors are large dutch doors. I open the top for the chickens to go in and out and if I need in, I can open the bottom to get in. So far, it has worked great. They've been out there for nearly two years and I've only lost two birds, both of whom tried hiding outside all night: The owls got them.

BTW, I absolutely  the photo of your goat peaking over the wall.....SO cute!


----------



## Kaitie09

Thank you. We added an addition to the garage and decided to let the contractor just build this too. He built the base and framing, and we finished the walls. The roof was left over from the garage. We had a tricky time because the ground we live on is almost at a 45 degree angle. We had to bury and stack cinder blocks, and then we filled them with concrete. The goats have a covered deck and they mainly sleep out there until winter. It is great for them because they hate the rain, so at least they can lay outside during the day. We are slowly working on finishing it too. We just have to add the lattice to the bottom, and then that will be opened for so the goats can lay in the cool dirt during the summer, and we planted a few bushes out front. The chicken side was recently painted, and the middle is partially being used right now for a brooder. We also added a loft above the goats side and that can hold about 8 bales of hay and a couple bags of shavings.The great thing is that we leave the front doors open during the day so it gets great ventilation and lighting.

We added a pop door on the chicken run so that we can let the chicken free range in the goats yard. They have about a half acre and this fall we are building a paddock and keeping the goats there for the winter while we plant grass. The don't go past the chicken run anyways during the winter, so we might as well keep them there. 

The goat that is popping out is Ruby Sue (named off of Chevy Chase's Christmas Vacation, for her flipped ear). She does it every time we walk out there, mainly because she will get a little treat. She is the only one that will let us really pet her, and she tends to lean on you like a dog so you can scratch her.


----------



## 1MrsMagoo

Kaitie09 said:
			
		

> Thank you. We added an addition to the garage and decided to let the contractor just build this too. He built the base and framing, and we finished the walls. The roof was left over from the garage. We had a tricky time because the ground we live on is almost at a 45 degree angle. We had to bury and stack cinder blocks, and then we filled them with concrete. The goats have a covered deck and they mainly sleep out there until winter. It is great for them because they hate the rain, so at least they can lay outside during the day. We are slowly working on finishing it too. We just have to add the lattice to the bottom, and then that will be opened for so the goats can lay in the cool dirt during the summer, and we planted a few bushes out front. The chicken side was recently painted, and the middle is partially being used right now for a brooder. We also added a loft above the goats side and that can hold about 8 bales of hay and a couple bags of shavings.The great thing is that we leave the front doors open during the day so it gets great ventilation and lighting.
> 
> We added a pop door on the chicken run so that we can let the chicken free range in the goats yard. They have about a half acre and this fall we are building a paddock and keeping the goats there for the winter while we plant grass. The don't go past the chicken run anyways during the winter, so we might as well keep them there.
> 
> The goat that is popping out is Ruby Sue (named off of Chevy Chase's Christmas Vacation, for her flipped ear). She does it every time we walk out there, mainly because she will get a little treat. She is the only one that will let us really pet her, and she tends to lean on you like a dog so you can scratch her.


Goats do love treats as much as they hate getting wet! Great name and source for the name (classic movie-should be required viewing) and she seems like a very sweet girl who's just chock full of personality. 

All my goats are friendly and want their ears scratched when I am out there (so does our cow). All but one of them were bottle babies though and the oldest still doesn't think she's a goat. The one who was raised by his mother eventually became as friendly as the rest, just took a lot longer to let his guard down completely. Actually, he enjoys being scratched and petted more than the rest now. This is Lightning: His father was a Nubian and the mother a Nigerian...


----------



## Bedste

I will be posting pics on FaceBook in an album entitled TriangleGoatBarn incase anyone wants to watch the construction and see the plans.  I will take pics each day as the construction continues and I will add pics of the actual plans that are drawn up too.   http://www.facebook.com/evajoy

If I need to be your friend in order for you to view the pics just request my friendship and add the message that you are a goat/pig friend.  I need all the goat/pig friends I can get..... lol.  You all have already helped me to keep all the JoyHouse critters healthy and thriving.


----------



## Bedste

This might work better.........   http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2336040927524.2137498.1444875430&l=7d6e4fb42d&type=1


----------



## savingdogs

Very cool! What a great use of space....


----------



## Bedste

today they are pouring concrete on the first section.  Marla is 60 years old and doing this great project one section at a time.... actually one section a week or two...   But by golly it is going to be the prettiest triangle Goat Barn on the planet......\


GOD BLESS MARLA!


----------



## Bedste

I just posted more pics on the FB link..... and will post more this evening.    This is a great way to use up a previously unused piece of the property.....  "the back triangle"

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2336040927524.2137498.1444875430&type=1


----------



## Bedste

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2336040927524.2137498.1444875430&type=1

sorry for the double post of the link.... it did not work correctly the first time


----------

